

Ask HN: Building a Search Utility - mbm

What are some resources that'd guide building a simple Web-based search utility?  Free online content, course materials, or source code are especially appreciated :-).
======
mindcrime
Well, depending on the details of what you're doing, you may find it very
straightforward to use Apache Solr[1]. It's basically a search engine in a
box, other than getting the content indexed. It'll be up to you to figure out
how to take whatever content it is that you're searching, and get it into the
index.

If Solr is overkill for what you're doing, you can easily build a simple
search engine using Lucene[2] directly (Solr builds on Lucene).

Nutch[3] might also be worth a look.

There's also a really good free book on Information Retrieval available[4].

[1]: <http://lucene.apache.org/solr/>

[2]: <http://lucene.apache.org>

[3]: <http://nutch.apache.org/>

[4]: [http://nlp.stanford.edu/IR-book/information-retrieval-
book.h...](http://nlp.stanford.edu/IR-book/information-retrieval-book.html)

